

Announcing Nodejitsu and CouchOne partnership - jchrisa
http://blog.couchone.com/post/2314470878/nodejitsu-couchone-couchdb

======
footan
They mention a rap video in the post, but there is no link.

I think I found the video based on a basic google search:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-JFoRjhXJw>

